# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Optifest 2005

## GOS_Queen

Just got my flier in the mail Saturday ~   

Friday October 21, 22  


Opticians ~  $65 for the two days of classes -   

Credits:  Most CE creditions have been approved.   

Registrations Fees:  Fees are a flat rate of $65 for all or part of the program  

Fees include:   
Classes/CE's, Friday evening refreshments, Saturday Continental breakfast and lunch and the trade show  

Refunds:  All cancellation requests must be received no later than Friday, October 14, 2005  

For more information:   
www.optifest.org 

Optifest 2005   

Eye Care Services Administration 
Kaiser Permanente 
10200 SE Sunnyside Rd  
Clackamas, Or  97015

----------

